#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by dileepappu

## dileepappu

dileepappu has reported a post.

Reason:


> Plse send copy of manufacturing technology by rk rajput to dileepargonda[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com


Post: Manufacturing Techonolgy (Manufacturing Processes) By R.K.Rajput
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: himjan
Original Content: 


> Please send to hhimanshujjangid[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

